# genpets?



## UsualSuspect (Aug 31, 2011)

Είναι αλήθεια; Ή είναι σενάριο επστημονικής φαντασίας; Ζωντανό, γενετικά τροποποιημένο κατοικίδιο σε πακέτο (σε νάρκωση) στο σούπερ μάρκετ... Ανοίγεις το κουτί και έρχεται στη ζωή! Διάρκεια ζωής 1-3 χρόνια. Αίσχος!

http://www.genpets.com/index.php


----------



## nickel (Aug 31, 2011)

Snopes is your friend (in this case).
http://www.snopes.com/critters/crusader/genpets.asp


----------



## UsualSuspect (Aug 31, 2011)

Φάρσα αλλά σίγουρα αρρωστημένη...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Genpet


----------



## nickel (Aug 31, 2011)

Τέτοια πλάκα έπαθε η κόρη μου πριν από μερικά χρόνια που μπήκε φουριόζα στο γραφείο με κάποια φωτογραφία σαν την παρακάτω και μου λέει: «Πες μου, μπαμπά, ότι είναι φάρσα!» Ο λόγος για το bonsai kitten.


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 1, 2011)

Μην τρελαίνεστε! :) 

Ορίστε η απάντηση ενός φίλου όταν μιλήσαμε γι' αυτό: 



> Μια απλή αναζήτηση σου δείχνει ότι τα genpets δεν είναι παρά ένα... έργο τέχνης. Φτιάχτηκαν από τον Adam Brandejs ως αντικείμενα Τέχνης, αυτούσια, αλλά και με συνειδητό σκοπό ένα κομμάτι του έργου να είναι το σάιτ στο οποίο "πωλούνται", η "φιλολογία" γύρω από αυτά, ακόμα και η διάδοση της "φήμης" τους με chain mails. Γι'αυτό και έχουν εκτεθεί σε διάφορα μουσεια (Σύγχρονης) Τέχνης, αλλά και σε Hoax Museums.
> 
> Δεν ξέρω το ακριβές μήνυμα που ήθελε να περάσει ο δημιουργός τους, πάντως κίνητρό του σίγουρα δεν είναι ο πλουτισμός μέσω των πωλήσεών τους ως "κατοικίδια".
> 
> ...



(http://www.brandejs.ca/portfolio/Genpets/What)


----------

